

JDK 7u11 Release Notes - benmmurphy
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/7u11-relnotes-1896856.html

======
reaperhulk
Java update process on my 10.8 Mac:

1) Open Java Control Panel, see it says I have an update. Click "OK".

2) Reopen Java Control Panel because OK closes the window. This time click
"Update Now"

3) After downloading 50MB another installer opens. Notice that it says 7u10
and not 7u11 (I was running 7u9).

4) Look back at Java Control Panel and see that it claims "Java Update was
last run at 5:03 PM".

5) Reopen the JCP several times to try to force it to recognize that 7u11 is
the latest, not 7u10.

6) Give up and install 7u10

7) Reopen JCP yet again. Success, 7u11 is available!

8) Click "Update Now" (not falling for your tricks again "OK" button)

9) <http://d.pr/i/9UdC>

10) Curse and post this.

~~~
revelation
Java update process on my Windows 7 machine:

1) Be notified of an update through the automatically running update check
(probably with weak crypto and verification, given their track record...)

2) Clicking launches the MSI installer

3) "Java is wasting cycles on 6 billion (right now) insecure devices. Update
now."

4) Remember to uncheck the _Ask.com toolbar installer_ (Are you even trying at
this point Oracle? Just kill it outright)

5) Installing

6) "Remember, Java is awesome, and for the moment its secure again"

(Not a comparison, just to make the point that the "experience" is equally
great on the other side)

~~~
manishsharan
Cry me a river ! This is how we do it in Ubuntu land
<http://www.wikihow.com/Upgrade-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux>.

~~~
foohbarbaz
Nothing easier than Linux. 1. Download zip archive 2. Install into $HOME. 3.
Switch symlink from old version to new. Done.

I have 3 different JDKs installed at the moment.

------
hughw
"Installing this update will ensure that your Java applications continue to
run as safely and efficiently as always." Thanks for the warning.

------
frendiversity
That was actually a pretty fast response, considering the behemoth Java is and
that the team is fractured since the acquisition. Things will get better, the
websites are not even fully transitioned yet.

Wish people would cut Oracle a little slack here, although they _really_ need
to improve the Java update process. They could and should learn something from
Flash (as depressing as that is to say!)

~~~
ghshephard
Ironically you have just named the two plugins that have been disabled in my
mainstream browser for over a year. Both of those plugins are examples of what
not to do with regards to security, and the first thing I do with new users is
train them to surf the web with them off, and switch to a different browser
than their main one if they specifically need that functionality. I.e. browse
the web with safari (all plugins/java disabled), switch to chrome to watch
flash videos (and pray that their sandbox protects you) and switch to Firefox
to run your corporate java plugin VPN.

Ideally java/flash plugins will die quickly, and we can replace them with
browser native technology that we can hold the browser manufacturers
accountable for.

~~~
frendiversity
Browser native functionality wouldn't be cross-platform or even standardized
between browsers.

What we really need is some kind of native virtual machine that can run cross-
platform bytecode in the browser.

Someone should make a plugin for this that works with all browsers, it would
be genius!

</sarcasm>

~~~
chii
while you might be sarcastic, this actually does exist: <http://jsjvm.org/>

~~~
frendiversity
The sarcasm was more referring to the fact that Java (and to some extent Flash
with Alchemy VM stuff) is already the best solution for cross-platform native
sandboxing in the browser.

(If Oracle improves on the updates, that is, and I'm sure they will, they've
got a lot on the roadmap for Java.)

This is a neat idea though!

~~~
drivebyacct2
I'd rather trust PNaCl for a portable secure implementation going forward than
I would Java Applets experiencing any sort of resurgence.

------
josteink
Every time I'm asked to update Java, I can't wait for the day it goes away.
Then I remember awesome stuff like clojure runs on top of the JVM.

Hopefully more browsers will stop blocking Java _applets_ by default, as only
they seem to be the cause of troubles at this point.

------
drivebyacct2
I'm rather disappointed to see that Ubuntu's stuck at openjdk-7-jdk:amd64
7u9-2.3.3-0ubuntu1~12.10.1 currently.

~~~
josteink
At least OpenJDK doesn't include 0-day exploits featured in Oracle's JVM. You
don't need the update this instant.

~~~
frendiversity
Oracle JVM is based on OpenJDK now. The difference is in the IcedTea plugin,
which is lacking a lot of features.

